# ,  / > Alinco >  ALINCO DX-77   " ",  ?

## ua3urs

ALINCO DX77       ,     .   ?     .
 ()    .

----------


## rx3apf

> ALINCO DX77       ,     .   ?     .


 -  ,       -     ,   .    ,    LCD. 1) -     ; 2)    - ,   ,     (    ).      ,      (     ,   ),    ,     .           .

----------


## rx3apf

> .  .   .     .


,   .      ?  (, ,   ,    ) -         ?      (    ).

----------


## ua3xbt

,  .   (       TS-2000).       .

----------

